# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة هذا اﻷثر؟

## احمد ابو انس

‏أحد بعض الصحابة  : 
لو رأيت أحد إخواني ولحيته تقطر خمرا لقلت ربماسُكبت عليه .. ولو وجدته واقف على جبل وقال أنا ربكم الاعلى لقلت يقرأ الآيه

ماأجمل حسن الظن

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لا إخاله يثبت عن أحد من الصحابة ، والعلم عند الله .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الرد على مقولة "لو رأيت أحد إخواني ولحيته تقطر خمرا, لقلت ربما سكبت عليه!


الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, وبعد :
فإن مما نشر مؤخرا في وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي, قول أحد السلف :" لو رأيت أحد إخواني ولحيته تقطر خمرا, لقلت ربما سكبت عليه! ولو وجدته واقفا على جبل وقال " أنا ربكم الأعلى" لقلت إنه يقرأ الآية".
ومن خلال البحث عبر بعض الوسائل الممكنة لم يتيسر لي الوقوف على قائل هذه العبارة.
وعلى كل حال, فإني أقف هنا مع هدف نشر هذه الرسالة عدة وقفات :
 الوقفة الأولى :
ليس كل سوء ظن يكون محرما وصاحبه مستحق للإثم, قال تعالى (يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم" فدلّت الآية بمفهومها أنه كما أن بعض الظن إثم فبعضه ليس بإثم.
قال ابن جرير رحمه الله:"يقول تعالى ذكره: يا أيها الذين صدّقوا الله ورسوله، لا تقربوا كثيرا من الظنّ بالمؤمنين، وذلك إن تظنوا بهم سوءا، فإن الظانّ غير محقّ، وقال جلّ ثناؤه ( اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ ) ولم يقل: الظنّ كله [جامع البيان (22/303)].
وأما حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مرفوعا :" إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث ولا تجسسوا".
فقد قال القرطبي رحمه الله :"قال علماؤنا : فالظن هنا وفي الآية هو التهمة, ومحل التحذير والنهي إنما هو تهمة لا سبب لها يوجبها , كمن يتهم بالفاحشة أو بشرب الخمر مثلا ولم يظهر عليه ما يقتضي ذلك, ودليل كون الظن هنا بمعنى التهمة قوله تعالى : " ولا تجسسوا " وذلك أنه قد يقع له خاطر التهمة ابتداء ويريد أن يتجسس خبر ذلك ويبحث عنه , ويتبصر ويستمع لتحقيق ما وقع له من تلك التهمة . فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك".
 الوقفة الثانية :
مفاد هذا القول المنشور هو حسن الظن مطلقا, وهذا مالا تؤيده النصوص:
فقول الله جل وعلا ( إن بعض الظن) دلالته واضحة على منع ذلك كما سبق .
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "على رسلكما إنها صفية" واضح الدلالة في كون الواجب على العبد أن يبعد عن مواطن الشبهات.
قال الخطابي : "في هذا الحديث من العلم استحباب أن يحذر الانسان من كل أمر من المكروه مما تجري به الظنون, ويخطر بالقلوب, ويخطر بالقلوب, وأن يطلب السلامة من الناس بإظهار البراءة من الرّيب".
 الوقفة الثالثة :
من وضع نفسه في مواطن التهم لم يكن له أن ينكر على من أساء الظن به :
فلا يكون حُسن الظن بمن ابتدع وخالف السنة, وتنكب الصراط, وانطلق من تأصيلاته الفاسدة, فإن حسن الظن به والحالة هذه غفلة وتعدٍ وتخاذل في رد الباطل, ونصرة له.
ورد عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه موقوفاً من طرق :"من عرض نفسه للتهمة 
فلا يلومن من أساء الظن به"[الزهد لأبي داود]
إن ما عليه السلف هو التحذير والاجتناب للمبتدعة, ولا سيما بعد تبيين الأمر وقيام الحق وظهوره, 
عن الحسن : "كنا في زمن الظن بالناس فيه حرام , وأنت اليوم في زمن اعمل واسكت وظن في الناس ما شئت".
والمراد بكلام الحسن هنا؛ سوء الظن بما دلّت القرائن عليه, ولأجل هذا قال ابن مفلح رحمه الله –ناقلا-: " قَال في (نهاية المبتدئ) : حُسنُ الظّنِّ بأهل الدّينِ حَسَنٌ ، ظاهرُ هذا أَنّه لا يجب ، وظاهره أَيضا أَنّ حسنَ الظّنِّ بأهلِ الشّرِّ ليس بحسَنٍ ، فظاهرهُ لا يَحْرُمُ" [ الآداب الشرعية (1/88)].
قال الشيخ العلامة محمد صالح العثيمين رحمه الله:" إذا عُلم عن شخص من الناس أنه محل لإساءة الظن ، فهنا لا حَرج أن تُسـيئ الظن من أجل أن تحترس منه لأنك لو أحسنت الظن به لأفضت إليه كل ما في صدرك ، و لكن ليس الأمر كذلك" . [شرح الحلية].
ومن هذا المنطلق جاء قول ابن حزم رحمه الله :"وأما سوء الظن فيعده قوم عيباً على الإطلاق، وليس كذلك إلاَّ إذا أدَّى صاحبه إلى ما لا يحل في الديانة، أو إلى ما يقبح في المعاملة، وإلاَّ فهو حزم، والحزم فضيلة" [مداواة النفوس ص:109].
الوقفة الرابعة :
جاءت تقريرات أهل العلم بما سبق, دون تعميمات دافعها – على أقل تقدير- هو العاطفة, إن لم يكن دافع ذلك هو السكوت عن أهل البدع ونشر باطلهم:
قال علي بن أبي خالد: قلت لأحمد بن حنبل -رحمه الله- : إن هذا الشيخ -لشيخ حضر معنا- هو جاري ، وقد نهيته عن رجل ، ويحب أن يسمع قولك فيه: حارث القصير -يعني حارثاً المحاسبي- وكنت رأيتني معه منذ سنين كثيرة ، فقلت لي: لا تجالسه ، فما تقول فيه؟، فرأيت أحمد قد احمرّ لونه ، وانتفخت أوداجه وعيناه ، وما رأيته هكذا قط ، ثم جعل ينتفض ، ويقول: " ذاك؟ فعل الله به وفعل ، ليس يعرف ذاك إلا من خَبَره وعرفه ، أوّيه ، أوّيه ، أوّيه ،ذاك لا يعرفه إلا من قد خبره وعرفه ، ذاك جالسه المغازلي ويعقوب وفلان ، فأخرجهم إلى رأي جهم ، هلكوا بسببه .
فقال له: يا أبا عبدالله يروي الحديث ، ساكنٌ خاشعٌ ، من قصته ومن قصته!!
فغضب أبو عبدالله ، وجعل يقول: لا يغرّك خشوعه ولِينه ، ويقول: لا تغتر بتنكيس رأسه ، فإنه رجل سوء ذاك لا يعرفه إلا من خبره ، لا تكلمه ، ولا كرامة له ، كل من حدّث بأجاديثِ رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وكان مبتدعاً تجلس إليه؟! لا ، ولا كرامة ولا نُعْمَى عين ، وجعل يقول:ذاك ، ذاك " [طبقات الحنابلة (1/234)]
وروى عبدالله - رحمه الله - في كتابه " السنة " : فقال : (( سمعت أبي يقول:"من قال لفظي بالقرآن مخلوق هذا كلام سوء رديء، وهو كلام الجهمية "، قلت له : إن حسينًا الكرابيسي يقول هذا؛ فقال: " كذب، هتكه الله، الخبيث" [السنة ( 1/165 )].
قال ابن مفلح المقدسي رحمه الله :"وقال ابن هبيرة الوزير الحنبلي : "لا يحل والله أن يحسن الظن بمن ترفض ولا بمن يخالف الشرع في حال", و مراده ( بِمَنْ يُخالِف الشَّرْعَ ) أهل الباطل و الله أعلم" [الآداب الشرعية (1/ 60)]
قال العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله :" يقول الله سبحانه: (َيا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيراً مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ(, فأمر سبحانه باجتناب الكثير لا كل الظن، وقال : إن بعض الظن إثم، ولم يقل إن كل الظن إثم, فدل ذلك على جواز الظن السيء إذا ظهرت أماراته، رؤيت دلائله الذي يقف مواقف التهم يظن به السوء"
وقال رحمه الله :" لا يجوز له أن يتشكك في أخيه و يسيء به الظّن؛ إلاّ إذا رأى على أمارات تدل على سوء الظّن فلا حرج، الحرج عليه إذا رآه يقف مواقف التّهم ويصاحب الأشرار فهو محل السوء محل ظن السوء، أمّا إنسان ظاهره الخير والاستقامة ثمّ يُسيء به الظّن, فلا يجوز له ذلك ... إذا أساء الظّن بالنّاس الذين يعرفهم يقفوا مواقف التّهم ويصحبون الأشرار, ويعملون ما لا ينبغي فهؤلاء هم محل سوء الظن حتى يهديهم الله ويتوب عليهم".
وقال الشيخ زيد بن محمد المدخلي رحمه الله:" ويجوز سوء الظن بمن أتى بأسبابه ، كمن تراه يغضب إذا ذكر أهل البدع وتكلّم فيهم وحذر منهم تحذيرا عاما ، أو تسمعه يدافع عنهم جماعات أو أفرادا ، أو دلّت قرائن يتبين منها أن الشخص مميّع لمنهج أهل السنة ، فلا تروج له ولا ترشد إلى الأخذ عنه حتى تتبين لك سلامته فترشد طلاب العلم إلى أخذ العلم عنه ، أو يتبين لك موالاته لأهل البدع ولو بالترويج لهم وعدم الإنكار عليهم فاحذره وحذر منه" [ الأجوبة الأثرية عن المسائل المنهجية "93"].
وقال العلامة الفوزان حفظه الله:" سوء الظن بأهل الشر والفساد وهذا مطلوب؛ لأنه يسبب الابتعاد عنهم وبغضهم".
فائدة:
لا يصح حديث " احترسوا من الناس بسوء الظن"
قال الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة تحت حديث 156 :"ضعيف جدا".
وكتبه: محمد بن غالب العمري
2/2/1436هـ.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=961

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لم أجده.

ووجدت هذا الحديث عند الحاكم: 8135 - حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ  ، بِالْكُوفَةِ، ثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَفَّانَ الْعَامِرِيُّ، ثَنَا أَسْبَاطُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقُرَشِيُّ، ثَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ، قَالَ: أَتَى رَجُلٌ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، فَقَالَ: هَلْ لَكَ فِي الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ وَلِحْيَتِهِ تَقْطُرُ خَمْرًا؟ فَقَالَ: «إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَهَانَا عَنِ التَّجَسُّسِ إِنْ يَظْهَرْ لَنَا نَأْخُذْهُ).
وقال عقبه: هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ.
وسكت عنه الذهبي.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أحمد القلي

> *حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ ، بِالْكُوفَةِ، ثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَفَّانَ الْعَامِرِيُّ، ثَنَا أَسْبَاطُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقُرَشِيُّ، ثَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ، قَالَ: أَتَى رَجُلٌ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، فَقَالَ:* *هَلْ لَكَ فِي الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُقْبَةَ وَلِحْيَتِهِ تَقْطُرُ خَمْرًا؟** فَقَالَ: «إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَهَانَا عَنِ التَّجَسُّسِ إِنْ يَظْهَرْ لَنَا نَأْخُذْهُ).*
> *وقال عقبه:** هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ.
> **وسكت عنه الذهبي.*


*هذه القصة صحيحة 
شيخ الحاكم قال فيه  الخطيب: كَانَ ثقة أمينًا. 
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَفَّانَ وثقه الدارقطني
وشيخه عبيد بن أسباط صدوق وأبوه وثقه ابن معين والأعمش معروف وشيخه من كبار التابعين المخضرمين
فاسناد الحاكم صحيح , لكن أخطأ فيه أسباط كما قال أبو زرعة و(إِنَّمَا هُوَ: إنَّ اللَّهَ نَهَانَا؛ رَوَاهُ  أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ*
*وغيرُه  : إنَّ الله نهانا  ؛ وهو الصَّحيحُ) ذكره ابن أبي حاتم في العلل
ورواية الحاكم رواها أيضا البزار ثم قال عقبها 
(وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ لَا نَعْلَمُ أَحَدًا أَسْنَدَهُ إِلَّا أَسْبَاطٌ وَقَدْ رَوَاهُ غَيْرُ أَسْبَاطٍ، عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ نَهَانَا عَنِ التَّجَسُّسِ»)ا  تهى
وممن رواه كذلك ابن عون عن الأعمش 
وَقال الترمذي في العلل  سَأَلت مُحَمَّد بن إِسْمَاعِيل عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ خطأ وَالصَّحِيح عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن زيد بن وهب عَن عبد الله قَالَ نهينَا عَن التَّجَسُّس انْتَهَى
وهذا أصح مما قاله أبو زرعة الرازي , لاجتماع سفيان بن عيينة و أبي معاوية على هذا اللفظ 
رواه عبد الرزاق من طريق سفيان   عن الأعمش  (قَدْ نُهِينَا عَنِ التَّجَسُّسِ ,)
ورواه الطبراني من طريق عبد الرزاق كذلك , ورواه أيضا البيهقي
ورواه بمثله  ابن أبي شيبة وأبو داود من طريقه قال  حدَّثنا أبو معاويةَ، عن الأعمشِ، عن زيدِ بنِ وهب، قال:*
*أُتي ابنُ مسعودٍ، فقيل: هذا فلان تقطُرُ لحيتُه خمراً، فقال عبد الله: إنا قد نُهِينا، عن التجَسُّس، ولكن إن يظهَرْ لنا شيء نأخُذْ به))
وليس في هذه الرواية تسمية الرجل , وهذا يدخل في باب الستر على المؤمن وهذا من أعظم الخلق 
وهذا الرجل لما رؤي في لحيته قطرات الخمر التي قد تكون من بقايا الخمر التي شربها 
لكن عبد الله رضي الله عنه نهاهم عن التتبع والتجسس وابعاد التهمة عن الرجل حتى يظهر منه هذا الفعل ويشهد على ذلك الشهود فيقام عليه الحد 
وذلك ما وقع لهذا الصحابي رضي الله عنه , فقد شهد عند عثمان رضي الله عنه اثنان بأنه شربها فجلده الحد وعزله عن امارة الكوفة 
والمقصود أنه اذا رأيت رجلا عليه آثار المعصية كما في هذا الأثر , فالواجب هو عدم تتبع الأمر للتحقق من شربه لها 
لأن هذا تجسس يؤثم فاعله .
ومن رأى رجلا يزني فذلك أشد , لأنه لو تحدث به ولم يأت بأربعة شهذاء جلد حد القذف وان كان صادقا في دعواه 
لذلك نهينا عن تتبع عورات المسلمين والتجسس والتحسس من أفعالهم مع احسان الظن بالمسلمين عامة 
*

----------


## أحمد القلي

*اتماما لما سبق فانه رواه كما قال البزا*ر *ابن عون عن الأعمش* *وَقال الترمذي في العلل  سَأَلت مُحَمَّد بن إِسْمَاعِيل عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ خطأ وَالصَّحِيح عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن زيد بن وهب عَن عبد الله قَالَ نهينَا عَن التَّجَسُّس انْتَهَى
وهذا أصح مما قاله أبو زرعة الرازي , لاجتماع سفيان بن عيينة و أبي معاوية على هذا اللفظ 
رواه عبد الرزاق من طريق سفيان   عن الأعمش  (قَدْ نُهِينَا عَنِ التَّجَسُّسِ ,)
ورواه الطبراني من طريق عبد الرزاق كذلك , ورواه أيضا البيهقي
ورواه بمثله  ابن أبي شيبة وأبو داود من طريقه قال  حدَّثنا أبو معاويةَ، عن الأعمشِ، عن زيدِ بنِ وهب، قال:*
*أُتي ابنُ مسعودٍ، فقيل: هذا فلان تقطُرُ لحيتُه خمراً، فقال عبد الله: إنا قد نُهِينا، عن التجَسُّس، ولكن إن يظهَرْ لنا شيء نأخُذْ به))
وليس في هذه الرواية تسمية الرجل , وهذا يدخل في باب الستر على المؤمن وهذا من أعظم الخلق 
وهذا الرجل لما رؤي في لحيته قطرات الخمر التي قد تكون من بقايا الخمر التي شربها 
لكن عبد الله رضي الله عنه نهاهم عن التتبع والتجسس وابعاد التهمة عن الرجل حتى يظهر منه هذا الفعل ويشهد على ذلك الشهود فيقام عليه الحد 
وذلك ما وقع لهذا الصحابي رضي الله عنه , فقد شهد عند عثمان رضي الله عنه اثنان بأنه شربها فجلده الحد وعزله عن امارة الكوفة 
والمقصود أنه اذا رأيت رجلا عليه آثار المعصية كما في هذا الأثر , فالواجب هو عدم تتبع الأمر للتحقق من شربه لها 
لأن هذا تجسس يؤثم فاعله .
ومن رأى رجلا يزني فذلك أشد , لأنه لو تحدث به ولم يأت بأربعة شهذاء جلد حد القذف وان كان صادقا في زعمه لأن الله سماه كاذبا وأسقط شهادته بهذا القول 
لذلك نهينا عن تتبع عورات المسلمين والتجسس والتحسس من أفعالهم مع احسان الظن بالمسلمين عامة والتماس الأعذار لهم وغض الطرف عما بدا من مساوئهم واذا بدا منهم قول فحمله على أحسن موارده  هو من حسن الظن 
روى ابن أبي الدنيا عن سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ عَبْدَةَ الْمَدِينِيِّ، قَالَ: قَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ: «لَا تَظُنُّ بِكَلِمَةٍ خَرَجَتْ مِنْ فِيِّ مُسْلِمٍ شَرًّا وَأَنْتَ تَجِدُ لَهَا فِي الْخَيْرِ مَحْمَلًا»
عَنِ ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ بْنِ عِمْرَانَ , أَنَّ عُمَرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ قَالَ: «يَا بَنِيَّ إِذَا سَمِعْتَ كَلِمَةً مِنَ مُسْلِمٍ فَاحْمِلْهَا عَلَى أحْسَنِ مَا تَجِدُ حَتَّى لَا تَجِدَ مَحْمَلًا»
عَنْ مُبَارَكِ بْنِ فَضَالَةَ، عَنْ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ هِلَالٍ، عَنْ أَبِي قِلَابَةَ، قَالَ: " الْتَمِسْ لِأَخِيكَ الْعُذْرَ بِجَهْدِكَ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تَجِدْ لَهُ عُذْرًا فَقُلْ: لَعَلَّ لِأَخِي عُذْرًا لَا أَعْلَمُهُ "
وما أعظم هذا الكلام من هذا التابعي الجليل 
فقوله التمس لأخيك العذر بجهدك , يقصد أن تجتهد ما استطعت في التماس الأعذار عند رؤية ما ظاهره ليس محمودا , فان لم تجد بعد الجهد فأرجع سبب ذلك الى عدم علمك بعذر أخيك 
وهذه هي أخوة الايمان ورابطة الاسلام وعروته الوثقى*

----------


## أحمد القلي

واثر عمر رضي الله الله عنه رواه أبو القاسم الاصبهاني في الترغيب والترهيب عن سعيد بن المسيب عنه 
ورواه البيهقي عن سعيد عن احد من الصحابة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا على الفوائد الطيبة .

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

> ‏أحد بعض الصحابة  : 
> ولو وجدته واقف على جبل وقال أنا ربكم الاعلى لقلت يقرأ الآيه


ولو وجدته واقفاً

----------


## احمد ابو انس

> ولو وجدته واقفاً


بارك الله فيك.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*حول صحة مقولة لو رأيت أحد إخواني ولحيته تقطر خمرًا لقلت ربما سكبت عليه

 263492


السؤال

انتشرت في وسائل التواصل هذه المقولة : قال أحد السلف : " لو رأيت أحد إخواني ولحيته تقطر خمرًا لقلت ربما سُكبت عليه ، ولو وجدته واقفًا على جبل وقال : أنا ربكم الأعلى لقلت يقرأ الآية " فما مدى صحتها ؟
ملخص الجواب:
القولان المذكوران : ليس  لهما أصل يعرف ؛ إلا أن المسلم مأمور بحسن الظن بأخيه المسلم ، وحمله حاله على أحسن محامله .  والله أعلم .

نص الجواب


الحمد لله
فإن القولين المذكورين : لم نقف لهما على أصل ، ولا نعلم أحدا من السلف قالهما ، ولا نعلم لهما قائلا معينا من أهل العلم ، لا من السلف ، ولا من الخلف . 
وقد ورد في حسن الظن بالمسلمين ، وحمل أقوالهم وأفعالهم على أحسن وجه عدة آثار ، وهي تغني عن  تكلف قول لا أصل له ، فضلا عما فيه من مبالغات ظاهرة . 
فمن ذلك : 
ما أخرجه أبو داود في "الزهد" (83) ، من طريق عَبْد اللَّهِ بْن يَزِيدَ الْمُقْرِئِ ، قَالَ: نا الْمَسْعُودِيُّ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ، عَنْ قَبِيصَةَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ، عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ أنه قال :( ضَعْ أَمْرَ أَخِيكَ عَلَى أَحْسَنِهِ ، حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ مِنْهُ مَا يَغْلِبُكَ ).
ورجاله ثقات ، غير أن فيه المسعودي وقد اختلط ، والراوي عنه هو عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ ، وهو مدني ، ولا يعرف أسمع منه قبل الاختلاط أم بعده .
إلا أن له طريقا آخر صحيح ، أخرجه الخطيب البغدادي في "المتفق والمفترق" (1/304) من طريق هشام بن عمار ، قال حدثنا إبراهيم ابن موسى المكي وكان ثقة ، عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري ، عن سعيد بن المسيب قال :( وضع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه للناس ثمان عشرة كلمة ، حكم كلها .. وذكر منها " وضعْ أمرَ أَخيكَ على أَحسنِهِ حتى يجيئَكَ ما يغلبُكَ " .
وهذا الطريق إسناده صحيح ، رجاله ثقات .
هذا وينبغي أن يعلم أن الأصل في المسلمين حسن الظن ، وتحريم إساءة الظن بهم ، واتهامهم بلا بينة واضحة .
قال الله تعالى :( يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيرًا مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ ) الحجرات/12.
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :( إِيَّاكُمْ وَالظَّنَّ ، فَإِنَّ الظَّنَّ أَكْذَبُ الحَدِيثِ ) .
أخرجه البخاري في "صحيحه" (5143) ، ومسلم في "صحيحه" (2563) .
فإن كانت هناك أسباب ظاهرة توجب التهمة ، لم تحرم إساءة الظن حينئذ ، كمن اشتهر بالفسق بين الناس ثم وجدت معه زجاجة خمر مثلا ، بخلاف من لم يعرف عنه ذلك فينبغي حسن الظن فيه حتى يظهر خلاف ذلك .
قال القرطبي في "الجامع لأحكام القرآن" (16/331) :" قَالَ عُلَمَاؤُنَا: فَالظَّنُّ هُنَا وَفِي الْآيَةِ هُوَ التُّهْمَةُ. 
وَمَحَلُّ التَّحْذِيرِ وَالنَّهْيِ : إِنَّمَا هُوَ تُهْمَةٌ لَا سَبَبَ لَهَا يُوجِبُهَا ، كَمَنْ يُتَّهَمُ بِالْفَاحِشَةِ أَوْ بِشُرْبِ الْخَمْرِ مَثَلًا ، وَلَمْ يَظْهَرْ عَلَيْهِ مَا يَقْتَضِي ذَلِكَ. 
وَدَلِيلُ كَوْنِ الظَّنِّ هُنَا بمعنى التهمة قول تَعَالَى:" وَلا تَجَسَّسُوا" . وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ يَقَعُ لَهُ خَاطِرُ التُّهْمَةِ ابْتِدَاءً ، وَيُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتَجَسَّسَ خبر ذلك ، ويبحث عنه ، ويتبصر ، ويستمع ليحقق مَا وَقَعَ لَهُ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّهْمَةِ ؛ فَنَهَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ. 
وَإِنْ شِئْتَ قُلْتَ: وَالَّذِي يُمَيِّزُ الظُّنُونَ الَّتِي يَجِبُ اجْتِنَابُهَا عَمَّا سِوَاهَا : أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا لَمْ تُعْرَفْ لَهُ أَمَارَةٌ صَحِيحَةٌ ، وَسَبَبٌ ظَاهِرٌ : كان حراما واجب الاجتناب ، وَذَلِكَ إِذَا كَانَ الْمَظْنُونُ بِهِ مِمَّنْ شُوهِدَ مِنْهُ السَّتْرَ وَالصَّلَاحَ ، وَأُونِسَتْ مِنْهُ الْأَمَانَةُ فِي الظَّاهِرِ ، فَظَنُّ الْفَسَادِ بِهِ وَالْخِيَانَةِ مُحَرَّمٌ ، بِخِلَافِ مَنِ اشْتَهَرَهُ النَّاسُ بِتَعَاطِي الرَّيْب ، وَالْمُجَاهَرَة  ِ بِالْخَبَائِثِ ". انتهى
ونقل ابن بطال في "شرح صحيح البخاري" (9/260) عن بعض أهل العلم أنه قال :" نهى عليه السلام أن تحقق على أخيك ظن السوء ، إذا كان الخير غالبًا عليه ". انتهى .
والحاصل : 
أن القولين المذكورين : ليس  لهما أصل يعرف ؛ إلا أن المسلم مأمور بحسن الظن بأخيه المسلم ، وحمله حاله على أحسن محامله . 
والله أعلم .


المصدر: موقع الاسلام سؤال وجواب

*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الحمد لله على توفيقه

----------

